# Umm, do eggs go bad?



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I have eggs in my fridge from January....Do eggs go bad? Can we still use them?


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

I wouldn't, but you can test them. Put them into a large bowl of water If they float, they're bad.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Yes, eggs go bad. January?? Throw them out.


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

I would not use eggs from January. They do go bad, and I wouldn't even dare crack one to find out.


----------



## Valkyrie9 (Sep 29, 2006)

They do, but not as fast as you think. That said, I don't think I'd eat any older than a couple of months. I like the PP's suggestion of floating them to be sure. But not from January.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes, eggs can go bad.

Wow, I'm wondering how you lost eggs in your fridge for over 5 months. We go through several dozen in a week!


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valkyrie9* 
They do, but not as fast as you think. That said, I don't think I'd eat any older than a couple of months. I like the PP's suggestion of floating them to be sure. But not from January.









:

April maybe. But not January.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Yes, eggs can go bad.

Wow, I'm wondering how you lost eggs in your fridge for over 5 months. We go through several dozen in a week!

Wow, I wish you were my neighbor. My chickens say at least 6 eggs a day and I had 48 frickin eggs in the fridge the other day before I finally made my husband take them all to work for his coworkers.

We eat about one days eggs in a week.

I've often wondered how long my chickens eggs will last. I've read that they last longer because they're not washed and they keep some protective coating on them. hmmm, off topic, I know. Sorry

Lisa


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

30 days for store bought, 45 for fresh is my "rule".


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chaoticzenmom* 
Wow, I wish you were my neighbor. My chickens say at least 6 eggs a day and I had 48 frickin eggs in the fridge the other day before I finally made my husband take them all to work for his coworkers.

We eat about one days eggs in a week.

I've often wondered how long my chickens eggs will last. I've read that they last longer because they're not washed and they keep some protective coating on them. hmmm, off topic, I know. Sorry

Lisa

So I am going to have to ask this. I daydream about getting chickens (apparently the egg production might be more than I need), and this may be a stupid question, but how does that work? Do you need a rooster? Are the chickens having sex everyday? If not, how do the eggs get here? I feel dumb for asking, but I am so curious.

Are just laid eggs safe? Do you have to do anything special before you eat them?







:

And as far as my eggs were concerned...I knew they were there...I just didn't feel like eggs YKWIM?


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New_Natural_Mom* 







I have eggs in my fridge from January....Do eggs go bad? Can we still use them?

yikes...throw em' out!!!


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

I know how you feel about the eggs; I really don't like them much.

I"ve used 4 month old eggs, before. I don't know if I've ever had any last 6 months, though. I think they just get more watery as time goes on. Just stick them in water. If they float, DON"T break them, or you will have a very, very unhappy smell in your kitchen.


----------



## MorganRiley (Jun 9, 2007)

the egg cartons from the store do have an expiry date stamped on them...

i have also heard you should keep them in the carton in the main part of the fridge/not in the DOOR of the fridge...because it gets warmer there with all the door opening etc.

i just used eggs yesterday that the expiry date was may 22
but i would NOT use eggs from January


----------



## a(TM)?Star (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Yes, eggs can go bad.

Wow, I'm wondering how you lost eggs in your fridge for over 5 months. We go through several dozen in a week!

Holy cow, I mean chicken! What on earth are you doing with them?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New_Natural_Mom* 







I have eggs in my fridge from January....Do eggs go bad? Can we still use them?


Um, yes, please take them to the nearest dump, and drive slowly...........


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New_Natural_Mom* 
Do eggs go bad?

Ain't you ever heard of a ROTTEN EGG?


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New_Natural_Mom* 
So I am going to have to ask this. I daydream about getting chickens (apparently the egg production might be more than I need), and this may be a stupid question, but how does that work? Do you need a rooster? Are the chickens having sex everyday? If not, how do the eggs get here? I feel dumb for asking, but I am so curious.

Are just laid eggs safe? Do you have to do anything special before you eat them?







:

And as far as my eggs were concerned...I knew they were there...I just didn't feel like eggs YKWIM?

well, did they float? I have 7 grown chickens and 3 babies. No rooster. The grown ones lay every day. It started with a trip the the feedstore to get dogfood and seeing cute chicks. 13 chicks later....LOL Some died, some were given away, some survived and now they lay!

The trick is to not wash them and they last a long time. They go from the nest to the fridge. I rinse off poop just before cracking if there's any poop. That's rare, but does happen. I loove chickens! They're so interesting, but I'm not that crazy about eggs. It was more interesting when we had roosters, but we had to give them away.

Lisa


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New_Natural_Mom* 
So I am going to have to ask this. I daydream about getting chickens (apparently the egg production might be more than I need), and this may be a stupid question, but how does that work? Do you need a rooster? Are the chickens having sex everyday? If not, how do the eggs get here? I feel dumb for asking, but I am so curious.

Are just laid eggs safe? Do you have to do anything special before you eat them?







:

And as far as my eggs were concerned...I knew they were there...I just didn't feel like eggs YKWIM?

Oh my gosh, I've wondered the same thing most of my life. I asked the girl at the pet store why ds's goldfish was "nesting" to lay eggs even though it (presumably 'she') doesn't have a mate in there! She looked at me funny and said, "Well, they lay eggs regularly. They just don't get fertilized unless there's a male." Perhaps it's the same way with chickens? Though I thought they didn't lay eggs unless they had mated. Now I'm confused.

I suppose we lay eggs once a month... We just can't see them.
You should find out if they're bad. Crack one into a frying pan. I triple dog dare you. Or, throw them at your worst enemy's house.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 
Oh my gosh, I've wondered the same thing most of my life. I asked the girl at the pet store why ds's goldfish was "nesting" to lay eggs even though it (presumably 'she') doesn't have a mate in there! She looked at me funny and said, "Well, they lay eggs regularly. They just don't get fertilized unless there's a male." Perhaps it's the same way with chickens? Though I thought they didn't lay eggs unless they had mated. Now I'm confused.

I suppose we lay eggs once a month... We just can't see them.
You should find out if they're bad. Crack one into a frying pan. I triple dog dare you. Or, throw them at your worst enemy's house.









Well, with fish, the male scatters sperm over top of the already laid eggs. Most fish anyway. There are a few (sharks, notably) who inseminate internally.

Chickens lay eggs every day, even without a rooster present. Egg laying for chickens is similar to our menstrual cycle. Except that either way, the egg comes out. If it is not fertilized, it comes out, if it is fertilized, it comes out.

That said, I keep fresh eggs about a month, and toss store bought ones after 2 weeks or so.


----------



## hollyvangogh (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 

I suppose we lay eggs once a month... We just can't see them.
l

That's pretty much exactly what chicken eggs are, chicken menses. Grosses some people out, but not me. I







eggs.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Calla~* 
Holy cow, I mean chicken! What on earth are you doing with them?

Um, eating them.







: I usually have scrambled or fried eggs for breakfast. I use them in baking. I hard boil them to have as snacks or to make egg salad with. I make quiches for dinner.


----------



## Valkyrie9 (Sep 29, 2006)

Mmm, quiche! I hardly ever have half-and-half or cream on hand though--do you have a recipe for it that doesn't contain either? I usually have 1% milk is all...


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I never use half and half or cream in quiche!

I make a crust (generally a stick of butter and about a cup of rice flour), press that into the pie plate, and prebake about 10-15 minutes. Then I put some frozen broccoli down in the crust, add some grated or ripped-up cheese (the kids like it best with american cheese; I used to use cheddar) and then top with a mixture of eggs and milk, with salt, pepper, onion powder, and garlic powder blended into the egg mixture before pouring over the broccoli and cheese.

I make my low carb, dairyless quiche with broccoli or spinach, usually with some lox mixed in, then top with a mixture of eggs and spices (no milk or milk substitute at all.) Sometimes I top with chopped nuts.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

According to my research eggs expire one month from the date on the package!


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

So I made my hubby test them....those in the fridge door floated







(I don't know when that was from)....Only 1 from Jan floated, the rest sank.









I am still tossing them though...JIC.


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

We have an emu egg that was given to us in January... It's HUGE and green and we just never got around to eating the darn thing. I'm going to go home and see if it floats.

Once when I was in high school I went to a birthday party at a friend's house. She lived on a farm and there were baskets of eggs in the kitchen from her chickens. Somehow a rotten egg got broken in the house and Wow! I've never smelled anything so awful in my life. We couldn't go in the house for hours.

I told DH he has to crack the emu egg outside because I'm afraid of that stench.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy* 
According to my research eggs expire one month from the date on the package!









I remember wondering the same thing, and the American Egg Association (or whatever) website said they were good for at least a month after the expiry date, possibly more. Eggs stay good for a long time, if stored properly.

We were just reading books in the Little House series, about Laura's ma's childhood. They were saving eggs in their cellar over winter, and they stored them in a barrel covered in fat to keep them fresh. They were still good in the spring.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't know, now I'm interested -- why don't you go outside and crack one of the sinkers? Eggs can last a looooong time, properly stored. I want to know now!









Also, emu eggs -- our coop stocks them, and once during my workday I was setting them out in a bin. Except there was one bad one in there, and OH MY GOD. We had to get rid of some of the good ones just because they'd gotten the stink on the outside.


----------



## JessicaTX (Jul 9, 2006)

Ooo, my bantam was broody and laying on 9 eggs, then abandoned them. We tried candling them to see if they were growing babies and coudln't see anything..so we cracked one. Worst mistake Evah!!


----------



## menomena (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JessicaTX* 
Ooo, my bantam was broody and laying on 9 eggs, then abandoned them. We tried candling them to see if they were growing babies and coudln't see anything..so we cracked one. Worst mistake Evah!!

eeeeee.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Healthy young hens can lay about 250-300 eggs a year. It depends on the breeed. Australorpes just for instance, are amazing layers. You only need a rooster if you want to fertilize eggs. Laying hens lay-- it's what they do. No male needed. Our hens are personality plus. Delightful and docile. I love how they come running when they see me-- I'm the treat woman. I do squirt the hose about them when they come meandering towards my garden. Last summer, I had to fight for my right to my tomatoes-- they adored them!!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I've got a broody Silkie sitting on two eggs. She gets broody frequently. ( Silkies are great about hatching other hens' eggs. They go broody far more often that other hen types, so they are quite handy. Not to mention gorgeous). I have a sweet Silkie rooster, so I keep hoping for babies! Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laggie* 
We have an emu egg that was given to us in January... It's HUGE and green and we just never got around to eating the darn thing. I'm going to go home and see if it floats.

Once when I was in high school I went to a birthday party at a friend's house. She lived on a farm and there were baskets of eggs in the kitchen from her chickens. Somehow a rotten egg got broken in the house and Wow! I've never smelled anything so awful in my life. We couldn't go in the house for hours.

I told DH he has to crack the emu egg outside because I'm afraid of that stench.

Sometimes eggs get hidden under broody hens for a time, or they get lost in the bedding. Chickens are not always very picky about where they lay. I've seen them lay outside. The squat, squawk, and move on. If I hear a lot of noise like that when they are free -ranging, I go look for eggs.

I always think about the passages in Charlotte's Web where the animals are afraid of rotten eggs. lol


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom* 
I've got a broody Silkie sitting on two eggs. She gets broody frequently. ( Silkies are great about hatching other hens' eggs. They go broody far more often that other hen types, so they are quite handy. Not to mention gorgeous). I have a sweet Silkie rooster, so I keep hoping for babies! Hasn't happened yet.

My black silkies are always broody too. Sometimes I wonder if they're eating enough when they refuse to leave the nest. They're so pretty though. I'd like to get some white ones next year. They march to a different drum than the other chickens. Very entertaining.

My 4 red hens lay the most and are the most aggressive.Then I have a buff orpington who lays pretty well. I have an old Americana (I'm her 4th home) who lays more for me than she's laid for the last two people who had her. She only lays every 3 days or so. Funny, she started laying for me after I nursed her back to health in my bathtub for a week. She had been attacked by our dog (who got rehomed right after) and I was sure she would die. She was limp, closed eyes and bloody for most of the first day.

We also have 3 cuckoo muran (sp?) black and white, but they're still babies.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I put fresh greens and grains right near her head every morning, & each evening it's gone, so I know she's eating. I move the water container as well. She gets angry if I try to touch her, so I do not dare try to candle the eggs. I really hope we get a baby this time. She's so committed!


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom* 
I put fresh greens and grains right near her head every morning, & each evening it's gone, so I know she's eating. I move the water container as well. She gets angry if I try to touch her, so I do not dare try to candle the eggs. I really hope we get a baby this time. She's so committed!

You've got to post pics if you do. I'll try the greens and grains thing. Mine don't have a rooster. Do you find that your rooster is loud? I would like one that is pretty, but not too loud. I have the right to have a rooster, but I'd prefer not to PO the neighbors.


----------



## YesandNo (Mar 16, 2008)

I've read that the way to test if an egg is fresh is to crack it and look at the yolk.

Intact yolk = fresh
Mushy yolk = maybe not rotten, but not the freshest either


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chaoticzenmom* 
You've got to post pics if you do. I'll try the greens and grains thing. Mine don't have a rooster. Do you find that your rooster is loud? I would like one that is pretty, but not too loud. I have the right to have a rooster, but I'd prefer not to PO the neighbors.

My Silkie rooster is extremely loud! It's amazing as he is a very small bird.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brisen* 
We were just reading books in the Little House series, about Laura's ma's childhood. They were saving eggs in their cellar over winter, and they stored them in a barrel covered in fat to keep them fresh. They were still good in the spring.

Wow! That's neat. I wonder about the fat, though... why would covering the barrel in fat keep the eggs fresh?


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momileigh* 
Wow! That's neat. I wonder about the fat, though... why would covering the barrel in fat keep the eggs fresh?

Sorry, I wasn't clear -- the eggs were covered in fat, and the eggs & fat were in a barrel. Like potted meat, but probably not with hot grease.


----------



## JessicaTX (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chaoticzenmom* 
Mine don't have a rooster. Do you find that your rooster is loud? I would like one that is pretty, but not too loud. I have the right to have a rooster, but I'd prefer not to PO the neighbors.


Want my rooster? He's gorgeous, just mean as heck







My neighbors haven't ever complained about him, the neighbor on one side actually said she likes it, My chickens sleep in my garage though and I let them out later, so they aren't exactly waking up the neighborhood.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Egg shells are highly porous, and the fat seals them & keeps bacteria from entering.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom* 
Egg shells are highly porous, and the fat seals them & keeps bacteria from entering.

Very interesting! Thanks!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momileigh* 
Very interesting! Thanks!

I'm not clear on why fat has no bacteria that sets into the egg to begin with, however. I'm sure some eggs were lost in the past this way, while the majority survived. It's why i planted 35 tomato plants. lol

I found this:

http://www.angelfire.com/tx2/cherterr/next3.html


----------

